# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  plsql programming

## oldplsqlprgrmmr

Would like to ask the admintrators of this site if pl/sql tutorial could be added to the sql tutorial. This site is the only one i have found so far that has an interpreter built in. Am looking to refresh my skills (at home) after long absence from the work force and this site looks like a great place to start.

----------

